# Two of the Lovely Janet Leigh- no shower curtains involved.



## nightbeasties




----------



## retrohal

Visit Retroween.com for a newer version of the Beistle skeleton in this picture, and more classic die cuts you'll remember having seen as a kid.

http://www.Retroween.com


----------



## nightbeasties

retrohal;bt1919 said:


> Visit Retroween.com for a newer version of the Beistle skeleton in this picture, and more classic die cuts you'll remember having seen as a kid.
> 
> http://www.Retroween.com


Cool, thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

